# what happens on 1st consultation as egg sharer at CRM Coventry??



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have been referred from my GP to my local clinic for egg share (local clinic is CRM Coventry).

Can anyone tell me what my 1st consultation will consist of? With some clinics, once you have a consultation date, it basically means they have accepted you (depending on bloods) I take it this isnt the case with CRM Coventry?
Will I know if I have been accepted on the day of my cycle? Will thet take bloods?

Thanks 

Xx


----------



## Eelime (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Hope,
I have sent you a PM, hope it helps xx


----------

